# Best tyre dressing in 5litre



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi
wanting to purchase a 5litre tub of some good tyre dressing, i have heard alot of the meguiers endurance but dont think it is available in 5litres.
could somebody point me in the right direction
thanks:wave:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Bottle of meguiars endurance comes in a 500ml bottle and does last long. Last night i got given a large tub of trye dressing, applied using a paint brush and the shine is amazing. Ill find out what it is called.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it Autosmart Highstyle? that defo comes in 5ltr and is quite good.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ +1


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

If it is Highstyle and if you decide to get it,dont slap on too much and give it a light rub with a dry sponge or MF to take off any excess,this will help avoid the dreaded sling


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

1 more for highstyle.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ag rubber cleaner is not bad. Keeps your tyres fresh looking and clean.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Espuma RD50 around about £38 iirc works brilliantly on arches and black plastic trim if you want a more gloss finish....


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i buy long life rubber dressing in 5ltrs it lasts ages very similar to high style costs me about £20


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

UK Valet supplies High Profile Tyre dressing...and by far the cheapest.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

WO-1N tire and trim dressing - "Black Out" :thumb:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry forgot to mention i would be usuing it for plastics and tyre both,
aot of mention of the Autosmart highstyle, would this be good on plastics aswell, i am not a massive fan of a shiny finish, much prefer the stadard factory finish,

still not sure so please could i have some more advice, would really need a gallon so i know i am ok for a while.

has anybody had experience with meguiers hyper dressing or meguiers all season dressing, what do you think?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hightstyle imho is not good on plastics, many swear by itbut not for me, Something like this where you need both in one product - the Autoglym trade range ( can get in 5 litres ) - does tyres as well as exterior plastics > lasts about a month on exterior plastics.

http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LD&Range=3


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Hightstyle imho is not good on plastics, many swear by itbut not for me, Something like this where you need both in one product - the Autoglym trade range ( can get in 5 litres ) - does tyres as well as exterior plastics > lasts about a month on exterior plastics.
> 
> http://www.autoglym.com/engb/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=LD&Range=3


do you thin this is the same product as autoglym rubber care as i have it and wouldnt reccomend it,


----------

